# [Sujet unique] Invitations Google Wave



## GlobalCut (24 Novembre 2009)

Il me reste 3 invitations pour utiliser Google Wave.
Envoyer moi vos adresse e-mail par MP.


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Novembre 2009)

Je n'ai plus d'invitations pour le moment...


----------



## antmuc (26 Novembre 2009)

J'ai 8 invitations à googlewave qui ne me servent à rien... donc si certains sont intéressés, envoyez moi un MP


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Novembre 2009)

J'ai également à nouveau des invites (une bonne dizaine). 
Envoyés moi vos adresses e-mail par MP


----------



## eyezberg (29 Novembre 2009)

8 dispos..


----------



## greensource (9 Décembre 2009)

J'ai moi aussi une vingtaine d'invitation a partager si quelqu'un le souhaite.


----------



## Madi (21 Décembre 2009)

J'ai également une dizaine d'invitation. Faites signe pour ceux que ca interresse.


----------



## sout (21 Février 2010)

Hello si quelqu'un peut me depanner d'une invitation. Ce serait fort sympathique.


----------



## missphotoshop (26 Février 2010)

je crois qu'il me reste des invitations google wave, si quelqu'un est intéressé, répondez par MP


----------



## sanakro (7 Mars 2010)

idem, invits en réserve si quelqu'un d'intéressé 
(demandes par mp)


----------

